# FS: My low mile 6MT 2.7T Allroad



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

I've finally upgraded to a B8.5 A4 Avant "allroad"

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6086974-FS-2002-Allroad-2.7T-6MT-Only-68k-miles


----------

